# Ruger V Browning



## nm555 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am looking at getting a .22 pistol i have narrowed it down to two of them the Bromning Buckmark Camper (http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/detail.asp?fid=006B&cid=051&tid=379&bg=x) and the Ruger MRK 3 Standard (Ruger® Mark III™ Standard Rimfire Pistol Model 10105). I assume there will be a lot of debate over this but just to be clear I'm am looking into these particular models of the guns not the whole families. So how these particular guns act. Pros and cons are greatly appreciated.

Also what type of brand do you use in these guns and can you dry fire them?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a standard Browning Buckmark (circa 1999) and a recently purchased Ruger Mark III 22/45 Hunter. I just took the Ruger to the range this morning. I shoot the Buckmark better than the Ruger, but both are fine target and plinking .22's. They both feel very similar with the Browning having a lighter trigger. I did remove the magazine disconnect safety on the Ruger and that improved disassembly, magazine drop, and the trigger feel. The Buckmark is still box stock.

You wouldn't go wrong with either of these pistols so how they feel in your hand may be the deciding factor.... unless you can rent one and check it out.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't dry-fire any gun chambered for a rimfire cartridge - at least not without snap caps.

Both of those .22 pistols are quality plinkers. I think the Buckmark in the plainest model is probably the best value for the money, but it's close.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am a Ruger shooter all the way, but there's not a thing wrong with a Browning. It's all in personal choice. I got two that I shoot Steel & Pins with and both are heavily modified. Then I got a old 1977 Standard that looks like it just came from the factory.:smt033


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a Browning Buckmark. It is a great little plinker. I don't think you could go wrong either way.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree with those who have already said it's more a matter of personal preference than anything else. I like the Browning better, but like I said, that's just personal preference. Either one would make a great gun for plinking, target shooting, etc.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I decided on the Browning this time.










It's a nice gun

I added cheap optics to it and it's really fun to shoot


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice! Looks like a real shooter. Congrats!!


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

I`ve had them all the Buckmark is much easier to clean...it has a better trigger out of the box...it`s more accurate for me stock...The Ruger has more custom parts if you wish to customize it...Both guns are very well made and will last a very long time...If you are interested in shooting 22`s then at some point you will buy both...so neither would be a mistake to buy first...If you never intend to tinker and customize your guns my choice would be the Buckmark.......2c Jim


----------

